# small block v8 into '91 sentra?!



## vonsliek (Jan 11, 2005)

hi .. new here & new to nissans.

wondered if anyone has ever heard of small block v8's being dumped into sentra (b12) chassis??

i have done engine swaps before .. big block into a-body mopar that housed inline 6 .. but my sentra is a dog (wifes old car) & i wanna give it some monster treatment .. i am unafraid of the work .. just wondering if any mechanics here have heard of this type swap &/or know if likelihood of a s/b fitting exists?!

also, i wanna ditch the auto for 5 speed.

can front wheel drive be retained .. if not rearwheel is ok ..

just want NA power .. free revving, torquey power.

any ideas appreciated?!

paul.


----------



## Boostedvenge (Jan 11, 2005)

Going to a V8 and maintaining FWD is pretty much impossible, unless you swap in a Cadillac motor and tranny, which will be some MASSIVE fabbing and customizing. I think switching from an auto to manual just requires you changing the trany, axles (maybe?) and the ECU (again, not 100% sure on this).


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

vonsliek said:


> hi .. new here & new to nissans.
> 
> wondered if anyone has ever heard of small block v8's being dumped into sentra (b12) chassis??
> 
> ...


I think you can do it, but it won't be easy. The Chevy V8 won't fit in the engine compartment. It is certainly too long, wide and high. So, you'll need to extend the front end to accommodate it. You will need a dry sump engine to lower the height of the engine so it will fit. 

You'll have to widen the front end or get rid of the shock mounts. Then you'll have to fab a new front suspension and steering system. The motor mounts will be a challenge since there is no frame. You'll have to tie into the unibody with something very substantial due to the torque of the engine, or it will be ripped out. 

Or you can install a Camaro front clip, which might be easier. However a Camaro clip is wider than the rest of the body, so you'll have to do something innovative to blend them. 

There is no tunnel for a trans/driveshaft, so you'll have to make one, which won't leave much room for the front seats. A Chevy rear end is too wide, so you'll have to shorten it and get short axles and a custom driveshaft. The wheel wells are not very wide, so you 'll have to put in tubs for wide tires. This may compromise the unibody, though. The rear axle mounts will have to be fabbed, and there is nothing substantial to tie them to, so you'll have to make something. 

Front wheel drive is not a viable option since there is no FWD trans which will bolt up to the engine, and even if there was the engine and trans would be so long that with axles, CV joints, and front suspension it would be over a foot or two wider than the body. 

Keep us informed of your progress. 

Lew


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Actually you guys are wrong...check out the new Grand Prix. V8 FWD. I'm sure it could work into a B12 but it would be a huge project. I've considered putting one in a pulsar...if i remember i did measurements and the big problem is exhaust manifolds/headers. We've seen rear ends fabbed in for 4wd, this wouldn't be any different for RWD....it can be done....but why??


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Sr20ve is calling you..you will have no problem revving past 8K 187hp stock


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

The best way to V-8 a B12 is to tube frame it pull the half shafts leaving the engine and tranny for a counter weight unless wheelies turn you on (they do me) and graft in a tornado drive train where the rear seats used to be I saw a guy do something similar to a isuzu pickup and he used the 454 model oh yeah. it would be good if it was a 4 door then you could have good access to the engine. And that would alleviate the exhausts problems you would also need a isolator to separate you in the drivers seat and the engine behind you. If you want NA power go 383 stroker with tuned port injected (LT1 baby) I would stick with the auto however a stick may be more trouble then it is worth in this set up. I think this would in the long run be the easier, cheapest and safest set up. Imagine 400+ ponies in a car that wieghs in at around 2000lbs. low 12's high 11's anyone.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

sounds like a novelty to me. but hey it would be neat to hear a stroker sound from a b12 haha

if u want 400hp and 12sec qtrs, try an SR20DET swap. cheap parts, and a comparitively simple bolt-on exersize.

but for originality and that coveted small-block sound... hehe


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i saw a 13b sentra sedan once ... pics should still be posted somewhere on the forums


----------



## NissanNiNjA (Dec 21, 2004)

find a rolled blazer.... the body is fucked, but the frame is still strait.. then you have a 350, 4wheel drive, and a short frame that is ready to roll

drop your shell on there and fab up a tube frame and maybe a rollcage... and have the FIRST EVER OFF ROAD B12!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

it wont be the first ever ... it has been done !


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

northstar engine, its been done to a mk3 gti formal "green meany" now its brown with the nick name of the "speedy turd"


----------

